# Farm Raised Bantam Chicks



## Sagetown (Jan 20, 2014)

Mail Ordered 25 baby chicks 21 weeks ago. 10 White Japanese Blacktails,
and 15 Miniature Buff Orpingtons. Lost 3 in shipping. Had lots of
Cockerels which went into the freezer at 16 and 18 weeks of age.
Ended up with 4 Buffs, and 3 Jap pullets, and 1 Jap Cockerel.
Finally, today at 11:00am while I was working in the Barn,
I noticed one of the pullets was missing. At 11:45am she was back with
the flock, so, I checked the nest boxes. Nothing; but, for some reason
I decided to put my hand into the boxes and feel around the pine chips.
Walla, a tiny egg. These little biddies were expensive compared to back
in my earlier years of buying from a hatchery. I've always wanted to try
purebred Bantams, and now that I'm retired, and the kids are all on their
own, I have time to relax and enjoy these friendly little critters.
Here's my 1st Egg Producer of the clutch.





............and her Egg.


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thats a pretty bird.

I decided to get some chickens this year. I have 2 Rhode Island Reds a barred rock, a black chicken, a tan chicken and some sort of silverwinged rooster.
I just got mine for the eggs. I don't plan on hatching any.

Here is my second dozen eggs that I sold. People love them and selling the eggs will pretty much pay for my feed.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Japanese Black tails are neat little birds. They are a true bantam having no larger counter parts. They have very short legs which give them an unusual gate when they walk or run. If you are into Mendelian genetics, the gene for the short legs is dominate and lethal. When not packed into a freezer, the roosters get better looking as they age. They reach peek at about 5 years. Hens are poor egg produces and not very good mothers. They do forage well and look spectacular on a fresh mowed lawn. Great little birds.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello CetaurG2: Thanks for that bit of info. Got another egg from 2Feathers today, and Whitefeathers layed one yesterday. I like what you said about the Roosters coming into bloom. I couldn't make up my mind which to keep, so, I kept a couple for reserve out with the range chickens. One of my old range hens' is a good brooder if she is cooped up with her clutch for the first few weeks. She tends to lose them otherwise.


----------



## snowyman (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a couple of Japanese blacktails, nice little birds and they can fly when they want to. Small eggs that's for sure.

Also had a few other types of bantams, funniest looking ones were Araucana/Silky they laid blue eggs but like most bantams go clucky a lot. Bit of a nuisance after a while. My favourite was the Sussex, really nice and laid pretty good. And quiet, unlike the Araucana, they drive you nuts after a while.


----------

